# wiper blade hitting cowl



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

the dealer removed the cowl on my 2018 rogue and when it was reinstalled the passenger side wiper arm hits the cowl so badly that it has pushed the cowl forward into the engine bay area that it has even lost some its mounting hardware. can someone please take photos of their wipers in the resting position so i can put mine back in the correct place. thanks in advance


----------

